# We've added GHRP-2 to our Growing list of Peptides!!!



## CEM Store (Jul 25, 2008)

Click on the link provided to learn all you can about this â?????niftyâ??? new peptide. GHRP-2 allows for the natural secretion of our own hGH in our bodies. Many studies have been done performed on this, including the study provide at the store. Click on the link to lean more, and get it while itâ??????s on sale!!!

http://cemproducts.com/ghrp2.html

Your Welcome

CEM


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 2, 2010)

what is safer to run, if worried about prolactin and cortisol levels being to high, ghrp-2 with grf1-29 or ghrp-6 and grf1-29? I have 40mg of ghrp2 arriving tomorrow. should i hold off and gowith ghrp-6? I would really apprecite some feedback.


----------

